# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  أسئلة نحوية دقيقة..فمن لها؟

## محب سيبويه

السلام عليكم، أما بعد:
فلدي ثلاثة أسئلة، في مسائل نحوية، أؤمل أن أجد لها جوابا:
1. قسم سيبويه المعرفة خمسة أقسام، ليس الموصول منها، ولم يمثل له -عوض- عند حديثه عنها،[2/5-7] ثم نص بعد ذلك على أن (الذي) معرفة [2/107]
ونحوه في أصول ابن السراج، وغيرهما من القدماء
 فما تفسير ذلك؟

2.ما رأي ابن كيسان في معرِّف الموصول، حيث إن بعض النحاة ذهبوا إلى أنه معرف بـ(أل) وعليه فهو والمعرف بـ(أل) في مرتبة واحدة، وذهب آخرون إلى أنه معرَّف بصلته، فهو أعرف من ذي (أل)، وذهب ابن كيسان إلى أن المعرف بـ(أل) أعرف منه، فما مذهبه في معرف الموصول؟

3.هل من قال بتعريف الموصول بـ(أل) يرى أنها غير لازمة فيه، ما دام أن (أل) المعرفة تدخل فيتعرف الاسم وتخرج فينكر؟

تأملوا، وبادروا
جزيتم خيرا.

----------


## الديواني إسلام

يكفينا أسئلة الإمتحانات يا محب !!
فأسئلتك تشبهها لحد بعيد ...

----------


## محب سيبويه

الفرق أخي غربال أني لا أمتحن بها أحدا، لأني وأنا السائل لا أعرف الإجابة.

----------


## الإسحاقي

كيف نعرف الإجابة الصحيحة ؟

----------


## محب سيبويه

أخي الإسحاقي، أنا لم أقصد من هذه الأسئلة الاختبار، وإنما أنا في حاجة للوصول إلى إجابات لها، أما إن أردتم أسئلة اختبارية فلا بأس، ويكون ذلك في مرات قادمة، لكن أنا الآن أحتاج الإجابة ممن يعلمها.

----------


## محب سيبويه

ألا هل من مجيب؟ أين المدققون والمحققون للمسائل؟

----------


## أبو مالك العوضي

> السلام عليكم، أما بعد:
> فلدي ثلاثة أسئلة، في مسائل نحوية، أؤمل أن أجد لها جوابا:
> 1. قسم سيبويه المعرفة خمسة أقسام، ليس الموصول منها، ولم يمثل له -عوض- عند حديثه عنها،[2/5-7] ثم نص بعد ذلك على أن (الذي) معرفة [2/107]
> ونحوه في أصول ابن السراج، وغيرهما من القدماء
> فما تفسير ذلك؟


ذكر سيبويه من المعارف ما فيه الألف واللام، وهذا يشمل الموصول، ولا يلزم من هذا أن يكون تعريفه بالألف واللام، فتأمل.




> 2.ما رأي ابن كيسان في معرِّف الموصول، حيث إن بعض النحاة ذهبوا إلى أنه معرف بـ(أل) وعليه فهو والمعرف بـ(أل) في مرتبة واحدة، وذهب آخرون إلى أنه معرَّف بصلته، فهو أعرف من ذي (أل)، وذهب ابن كيسان إلى أن المعرف بـ(أل) أعرف منه، فما مذهبه في معرف الموصول؟


كونه معرفا بصلته لا يستلزم أن يكون أعرف من ذي (أل)؛ لأن المقصود أنه معرف بالعهد الموجود في الصلة، وهذا العهد قد يكون موجودا في (أل) أيضا، وابن كيسان احتج على مذهبه بأن المعرف بأل يوصف بالموصول، والصفة لا تكون أعرف من الموصوف.




> 3.هل من قال بتعريف الموصول بـ(أل) يرى أنها غير لازمة فيه، ما دام أن (أل) المعرفة تدخل فيتعرف الاسم وتخرج فينكر؟


الجواب لا، بل هي لازمة ولكنها لم تفد التعريف، وهذا حال (أل) اللازمة مثل (الآن).

والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## محب سيبويه

جزاك الله خيرا على تفاعلك، 
كلامك دليل دقة نظرك، زاد الله علما
(ذكر سيبويه من المعارف ما فيه الألف واللام، وهذا يشمل الموصول، ولا يلزم من هذا أن يكون تعريفه بالألف واللام، فتأمل)
فبأي شيء تعرف إذًا، لإن المعارف -كما تعلم- محصورة بالعد.
(كونه معرفا بصلته لا يستلزم أن يكون أعرف من ذي (أل)؛ لأن المقصود أنه معرف بالعهد الموجود في الصلة، وهذا العهد قد يكون موجودا في (أل) أيضا،)
وهذا مقتضى قول من جعلهما في رتبة واحدة، وإن كان ابن مالك لا يشترط كون الصلة معهودة، فقال بأن الموصول أعرف.
(وابن كيسان احتج على مذهبه بأن المعرف بأل يوصف بالموصول، والصفة لا تكون أعرف من الموصوف).
أحسنت، صحيح، لكن هل معنى هذا أنه يرى أنه  معرف بغير أل، أم لا يلزم أن يكون له مذهب في المسألة.
(الجواب لا، بل هي لازمة ولكنها لم تفد التعريف، وهذا حال (أل) اللازمة مثل (الآن).)
بل هم يرون أنه معرف بها، وهذا محل الإشكال، إذ كيف تكون للتعريف وتكون لازمة، مع أن التي للتعريف من حقها أن تفارق الاسم فيتنكر

(وعذرا، فلم يتسن لي الاقتباس بطريقة تقنية)

----------

